# Best bang for the buck cordless system?



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm looking to upgrade my cordless stuff to get a blower that'll do more than push leaves on concrete and a string trimmer that would be compatible with rotary scissors if I ever decided to upgrade. I don't want to deal with small engine stuff either

I've currently got Black and Decker 20v stuff: string trimmer, hedge trimmer, blower so it'd be good if whatever system also had those tools available.

Who's got recommendations?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Milwaukee


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Milwaukee hands down


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

@Ware any input on your gear?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

quadmasta said:


> Ware any input on your gear?


If you're not married to another battery platform, I would recommend Ego. When KiteArmy tested all the popular battery blower options last fall, Ego had the best blower and it wasn't even close.

Also, the Ego multi-head powerhead drives my Power Rotary Scissors just fine.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

My power tools are Porter Cable so I'm not married to anything competing. Thanks for your input


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

EGO for OPE staples. Consistently ranked above the competitors for battery-powered OPE.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

What's the charge time on the Ego batteries? My yard's about 2k sqft if I'm being generous. I've currently got 3 batteries for my B&D stuff so I don't have to charge as often and sometimes doing hedge trimming will kill a battery by itself. Trying to plan for how many batteries I'd get


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

There's a regular charger and a quick charger. The quick charger could recharge my 7.5Ah battery in 45 minutes and my 2.5Ah batteries in 20 minutes. I use the 2.5Ah battery for its lighter weight in handheld tools like the string trimmer and blower. If it were the string trimmer only, I'd maybe recharge it after half a season. The blower drains more of the battery.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

quadmasta said:


> What's the charge time on the Ego batteries? My yard's about 2k sqft if I'm being generous. I've currently got 3 batteries for my B&D stuff so I don't have to charge as often and sometimes doing hedge trimming will kill a battery by itself. Trying to plan for how many batteries I'd get


I have done all my trimming, edging and blowing with a single 2.5Ah battery on my 7-8k. That said, I would recommend buying the tools that come with the 5Ah or larger battery. That's the cheapest way to get the higher Amp-hour batteries.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

@Ware I was going to buy the backpack blower with the 7.5Ah battery to start and get the multi-trimmer stuff as tool-only later on. With this stuff I'd be able to get rid of my EdgeHog and all of the B&D stuff and consolidate a lot of stuff into a smaller space.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Milwaukee 18v


----------

